#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How many of you like Steve jobs?

## Dhiya

Steve Jobs never wrote a single line of code. But, He is leading. Ideas are the most important thing ever if you have an idea you can control anything! The technology and programming are tools. Tools are useless without a good idea! Steve Jobs like me. LOL. What about you?

----------


## Medusa

> Steve Jobs never wrote a single line of code. But, He is leading. Ideas are the most important thing ever if you have an idea you can control anything! The technology and programming are tools. Tools are useless without a good idea! Steve Jobs like me. LOL. What about you?


yes there are many successful people like him are still there in industry.

----------

